# Anyone Own a Vintage Berkel Slicer?



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

After watching American Restoration and seeing Rick refurbish an old Berkel Slicer, I've been wondering about these. A nice refurbished one would be pretty cool. We'll see how much the tax man gives back this year. 

Could you imagine this bad boy on the counter? 



k.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that would be fun in the kitchen and quite a conversation piece.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you actually want one, or do you want to trade one for a pair of Hattoris?


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Do you actually want one, or do you want to trade one for a pair of Hattoris?



Interesting strategy -- and it might work if it weren't for the fact that I would want the whole Hattori KD lineup for it 

Even the wife thought it would look great in the kitchen. That is the first step. And then next step is getting some wonderful meat to cut.

k.

Edit: This is one of the sources of cured meat that I have used.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 12, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Do you actually want one, or do you want to trade one for a pair of Hattoris?



Haha, that's exactly what I thought when I saw the title.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

Ahhh, LOL. Now I see where you are coming from. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 12, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Even the wife thought it would look great in the kitchen.



This was going to be my question. Doesn't much matter what we think it would look like on your kitchen counter if your better half isn't into it. 

I like it. Mean looking machine.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a neat machine and a complete PITA to use.

-AJ


----------



## zitangy (Feb 12, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Looks like a neat machine and a complete PITA to use.
> 
> -AJ



Hmnnn? may be that's the real joy in using and maintaining it...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 12, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Looks like a neat machine and a complete PITA to use.



I think it might be fun to use. Cleaning however, that looks like it could be a serious PITA.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

One of the versions has a removable portion that holds the meat and is a lot easier to clean. I'm not sure which model that is though. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

btw, here is another amazing photo.

k.


----------

